# First Impressions on the Beretta Bisley Model



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good morning everyone,

Recently I bought the Beretta "(Stampede Bisley Model)" caliber .45 Long Colt, barrel length is 4 -3 / 4. Advertised as the Nickel model (highly polished stainless steel).
Before shooting any firearm new to me, I have just made it a point to clean and take a very close look at the whole gun. Beware this may take hours! One thing I can tell you, the Beretta Stampede Bisley made by A. Uberti is well built.
This is a very safe pistol for those not mentally prepared on how to handle a single action/double action revolver.
My first impression of the Beretta "(Stampede Bisley Model)" is not good, here's why. Authenticity is lacking when compared to Uberti Bisley pre-Beretta and the Original Colt Bisley.
The Trigger is not in the correct position in relation to the trigger guard. That is, there should be a space of about 1 / 8" from the back of the trigger to the rear of the trigger guard. The re-engineering of the Transfer Post safety system that is incorporated on the hammer causes this. Trigger is like the originals; wide.
Joints where grip frame meets receiver are seen easily, not polished together to blend in as if metal to metal grew together. These less than eye appealing joints are typical though of all original nickel-plated Colt Bisley's I've seen, unless they were highly engraved. There are no patent dates on lower left side of the receiver.
Cylinder shake (movement back and forth on cylinder pin) is quite noticeable. There is very little cylinder shake when cocked, locked and ready to rock.
Checkering on hammer spur is done incorrectly. Looks like file marks were randomly cross hatched trying to make a checkered pattern. It does not have the small checkered pad with a small border around it.
Black plastic grips are just a smige too small to fit the grip frame properly toward the butt end, stainless steel stands proud in this area. They do not fit flush against the contours of the upper receiver leaving a small gap.
Here are the unique features to this Beretta/Uberti Stampede Bisley Model.
Finish of the Beretta Bisley stainless steel is polished to resemble nickel (a current trend with a lot more positives then negatives).
A transfer post safety is incorporated. This post (not a flat piece of metal) is for the hammer to hit first then in turn the transfer post hits the firing pin that is mounted in the frame recoil shield. Revolvers with this type of safety can be loaded with six rounds as it was meant to hold.
When it is time to eject the empty shells and the hammer is put on half cock, the cylinder rotates just enough to align itself on center for the ejector push rod. The ejector rod doesn't scrape inside the cylinder holes.
Cylinder timing and rotation in relation to lock up prior to the hammer dropping are correct. Alignment between the cylinder holes and barrel are correct (eye balled down the barrel as cylinder holes come into alignment with barrel).
No cylinder ring - Uberti's do not ring the cylinder. It has been my observation if an Uberti is cylinder ringed the previous owner has abused the revolver some how.
Sights; front blade is swept back; receiver is grooved with square notch, quicker sight alignment unlike the pinched V receiver originals.
You might say what experience do you have to make this evaluation. I own two other Uberti Bisley's pre-Beretta. I also look for and study everything I can get my hands on, about Original Colt Bisley's.
This unique variation of the Bisley was desirable to me because it was made of stainless steel, but this product definitely does not represent the highest quality that I am use to seeing from the famous A. Uberti, of Italy.

Field report to follow.

See yeaw


----------



## chasgood (May 27, 2008)

Norseman,

Enjoyed reading your report about the Beretta Bisley. I just purchased one in .38/.357. Also in the "nickel" finish with 4 3/4" barrel.

Since you're further along with your Bisley than I am, can you answer these questions:

1) Are you sure that the "nickel" Beretta is actually polished stainless steel? I've been told that the Stampede Bisley is polished nickel by two different Beretta technical advisors. One said "nickel over stainless steel" and the other said "nickel over copper plating over steel (not stainless).

I'd like it best if my gun were really polished stainless steel. But how did you find out this information?

2) Related to this, how have you been cleaning your Bisley after shooting? Beretta warns not to use Hoppe's #9 on their website but most newer bore cleaners are stronger than #9! Any problems with the finish discoloring or pitting on your Bisley after numerous cleanings? How many rounds fired in total thur this gun?

3) I enjoy learning about gun history and the Colt Bisley are a topic that interests me. Can you recommend so good source material to learn more about these pistols?

thanks for any help you can provide,

Chasgood



The Norseman said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Recently I bought the Beretta "(Stampede Bisley Model)" caliber .45 Long Colt, barrel length is 4 -3 / 4. Advertised as the Nickel model (highly polished stainless steel).
> .....Finish of the Beretta Bisley stainless steel is polished to resemble nickel (a current trend with a lot more positives then negatives).
> ...


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Thank you, for reading about my Bisley.
I do not remember where I read that the 2007 Beretta Stampede Bisley
Nickel finish is made of stainless steel and highly polished. I looked at
the Instruction Manual, Beretta Website, and 2007 Beretta Catalog, but
I'm sure I read it some where reparable.

As for cleaning, I have not cleaned this revolver much. I did inspect
and clean the barrel the other week. Leading was minimal and powder
residue minimal, Alliant American Select (a Pistol and Shotgun
powder, dual-purpose powder) is very clean. I used my Lewis Lead
Remover cleaning rod to remove some lead that was on the forcing
cone, this too was very minimal. Maybe 680 rounds through it.
The Instruction Manual, says use a high quality cleaning solvent.
Never, Never attempt to, supposedly shoot the lead out, by shooting jacketed bullets through a leaded barrel. I don't care what anybody says about this, just do not do it. I have cleaned it, like any of my other
weapons, very carefully.

The very best resource about any Colt revolver is by Mr. Keith Cochran of Rapid City, SD. The Rapid City Library has all his books. Mr.
Cochran passed away ten years ago.

Here is a current updated Range Report: 45 Long Colt reloads for my
circa 2007 Beretta "(Stampede Bisley Model)"CAL.45 LC, Nickel
finish (highly polished stainless steel) with a 4-3/4" barrel.

!!Study the reloading data before using any reloads published!!

I have been working on a new reload. With the high cost of bullets I
ran across 1000 lead bullets, at a garage sale. They are 229 grain
ACP 45 caliber, diameter .451-.452, (I miked them before I bought
them) Lead Round Nose Flat Base in a Green GI ammo can, with a
some .44 Mag cartridges thrown in. The lot was very reasonable
priced, of course.

.45 Caliber, 230gr ACP (dia. .451-.452.) LRN bullet, Unknown
Manufacturer, No crimp ring, one lube ring.
6.0 - 6.5grs Alliant American Select (between Min. and Max.) fills the
cartridge up to an acceptable level. FPS: 800?
CCI 300 Large Pistol primer.
Cartridges: 33 BHA and 7 R-P. I try 10 at a time.
I crimp the bullet by lightly touching case mouth with the roll crimp on
the bullet seating die. Bullet is seated approximately right before the
ogive of the body and curve of the round nose.

Appears to be accurate. Recoil is manageable. Cartridges have been
reloaded, maybe 15 times. Empty cartridges slip out of the charge
holes, when unloading. Primers are no where near flat, no black spot
in middle of primer. No split/abused cases.

Accuracy at 33 feet was 1 - 1-1/2" and 1" to the Left. Shooting was
done in the standing, two handed hold position.

This type of revolver, with a short barrel, short sight radius, and long
hammer travel is very unforgiving.
To get good groups, requires full concentration, follow through and
keeping that front sight on target.
Trigger pull still appears OK (it doesn't brother or irritate me)(believe
you will know when you have a bad trigger).
I have been very satisfied with these reloads.


----------



## chasgood (May 27, 2008)

Just spoke with a Beretta tech assistance rep a few minutes ago. He said that the Beretta Stampede Bisley is definitely a nickel plated gun but couldn't give any details about Beretta's plating process.

That is, is it electroless, plated w. copper under the nickel or plated over stainless steel? I did have another Beretta rep tell me that the Bisley nickel plate was done over stainless steel.

But nothing said so far seems to be definitive. Today's tech rep said that he cleans his nickel gun bores with mineral spirits (turpentine) and then wipes them down with light machine oil.

Just recently another product Break-Free CLP has been recommended as a safe for nickel finish gun cleaning. But it wasn't Beretta that made this recommendation.

Thanks for you help and the reference to Cochran's Colt books.

Chasgood



The Norseman said:


> Thank you, for reading about my Bisley.
> I do not remember where I read that the 2007 Beretta Stampede Bisley
> Nickel finish is made of stainless steel and highly polished. I looked at
> the Instruction Manual, Beretta Website, and 2007 Beretta Catalog, but
> ...


----------



## Enfield476 (Apr 9, 2009)

I Bought an Aldo Uberti Beretta Bisley just recently, much to the mirth of my fellow Colt's collectors. I found that there were indeed some problems with the ratchet, which were swiftly and easily cleaned up with a pattern-file. Otherwise and afterwise, the pistol functions flawlessly!

Boo...

Woops!

I forgot to say that I am also the owner of 14 Original Colt's Bisleys, including a fixed-sighted 38 S&W (one of ten made), and a 44 S&W American (one of 29 built).

Yadda...I own a few Colts...big deal.

This Beretta is a good gun. Me shoot it...me likes...good gun...'nuff said.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Morning Bisley Enthusiasts,

Wish I could see your collection. The Bisley is my must favorite Revolver
Design of all time. Just bought a USFA recently (have not shot it yet).
Been shoot'n some other guns lately. I have 4 now. Currently waiting for
a deal on a USFA Flat Top Bisley 5-1/2(maybe 38spl or 44spl).

I been shooting that Beretta Bisley 45 Colt for some time now.

This is the Reload I've been using

.45 Caliber, 230gr ACP (dia. .451-.452.) LRN bullet, Unknown 
Manufacturer, No crimp ring, one lube ring. 
6.0 - 6.5grs Alliant American Select (between Min. and Max.) fills the 
cartridge up to an acceptable level. FPS: 800? 
CCI 300 Large Pistol primer. 
Cartridges: 33 BHA and 7 R-P. I try 10 at a time. 
I crimp the bullet by lightly touching case mouth with the roll crimp on 
the bullet seating die. Bullet is seated approximately right before the 
ogive of the body and curve of the round nose.

This Revolver appears to be accurate. It has been function'n very good.
I have had no mishaps.

Recently cleaned it after months of shooting.
I went through it very detailed. I even went so far as to wipe it down with Nu Finish.

Auf Wiedersehen


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello all Bisley Enthusiasts,

Enfield476,

Hope you enjoy photo.

My growing US Fire Arms Mfg. Co. Collection.
Shooters, but immaculately taken care of.
The SAA 44Spl is dead on POI. Bisley 44Spl has not been shot yet.
I do not have a picture of the Beretta "(Stampede Bisley Model)" 
caliber .45 Long Colt, barrel length is 4 -3/4", yet.
I think there is a picture of my Uberti Bisley 44Spl, in the Reloading
section some where. Reloading the 44 S&W Special.


----------

